# Протрузии. Нужен совет



## Виктор Лукащук (14 Май 2017)

Здраствуйте. Нужен совет. Все началось с того что начала болеть спина в районе поперека, через некоторое время добавилась правая нога. Боль была несильная, но не проходила. Пошел к врачу, тот отправил на МРТ. Фото МРТ прилагаються. Как результат - 2 Протрузии (L4-L5 и L5-S1 по 3мм), умеренный остеохондроз и спондилоартроз поперекового отделения). Прошел лечения в которое входило: Синарта, Мильшага, Афлутоп и Мовалис. Кроме етого ЛФК, массаж и физкабинет. Стало лучше, но боль осталась, особено в ноге (непостоянная, то есть, то нет, боль не резкая и несильная).
ЛФК делаю каждый день, возможно нужно другие вправы (фото своих прилагаю)
Интересует Ваше мнения что мне делать с етим. Также интересно можно ли мне ездить на велосипеде акуратно?
Спасибо большое за ответ.


----------



## La murr (14 Май 2017)

@Виктор Лукащук, здравствуйте!
На форуме консультируют Ваши соотечественники – доктора *Игорь Зинчук* и *Владимир Воротынцев*, пригласите их в тему.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Виктор Лукащук (14 Май 2017)

@La murr, спасибо, так и сделаю).


----------



## AliceG (14 Май 2017)

Я, вот, со своей 6-миллиметровой грыжей кручу велостанок. Ни хуже, ни лучше мне от этого не становится. Ноги как болели, так и болят. Ну, может, чуть поменьше, т.к. время идет и состояние улучшается. Плюс в том, что мышцы работают. Сегодня заменила контактные педали на обычные "топталки" и думаю, что завтра уже буду выезжать кататься. Надоело молиться на эту грыжу, пусть она живет сама по себе.

Кстати, плавание действительно дает мне облегчение. В воде чувствую себя человеком.

Хотела добавить к предыдущему сообщению, но не успела. Видимо, чтобы ездой на велосипеде не навредить себе нужно: во-первых, следить за тем, чтобы  не было сгибания в поясничном отделе (т.е. либо "вертикализироваться" за счет поднятия руля, либо тянуть заднюю поверхность бедра так, чтобы даже при наклоне вперед поясница сохраняла нейтральное положение); во-вторых, привставать с седла на ямах и кочках.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Май 2017)

Ездить на велосипеде можно.
В разделе Форума "Статьи, обзоры,полезное" в подразделе "Физическая реабилитация" можете выбрать для себя понравившийся комплекс гимнастики.
Хорошо бы пройти курс массажа.


----------



## abelar (21 Май 2017)

Согласен с коллегой


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2017)

И я совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.


----------

